# Remy the photogenic



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

In celebration of my new lense, I'm going to show off some pictures of my very photogenic man! It's hard to believe he's the same rat I brought home as a pity buy from the petstore last May. He was skittish, agressive and had open wounds on his feet from some sort of abuse. A neuter and regular loving has turned him almost completely around, to the point where I can pluck him up from the cage for snuggles or even just put my hand in front of him in the cage. My glorious boy is now around 20 months and *knocks on wood* perfectly healthy thus far. He has gotten a little 'fluffy' at 600g (slighty over 1.5lbs), so we're going to be cutting back on the yogies, and feeding more healthy table scraps. He is actually double the size of my biggest girl! He is my love, my special man, my fats. I'm pretty sure he thinks his name is actually 'Fat Remy' or 'Remmers' now!










































I hope we're lucky enough to have many more months together *heart*


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

he's so sweet - he looks like he's smiling in the first pic!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

I simply CAN'T get over that first pic! -dies from the cuteness- XD


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

That was his 'Mom, why are you taking pictures of those silly girls? I'M up here!' face. .


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

AWWWWWW Can we say CUTENESS???? OH HECK YEA! What kind of lens on what kind of camera?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a Canon Rebel XT, which is a digital SLR. The lense I used is a 50mm fixed lense with a 1.8f-stop made by Canon .


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

I use a Canon EOS Rebel 300D. For my babies photos I use the 15-35 mm. I can't wait to shoot more of my babies. Are you professional or recreational? I do both.... :wink:


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I concider myself an amateur who has been paid for her work . Sorry for dumbing down the whole camera thing for you, lol. I'm not familiar with the 300D, but my dad owns the new 40D, which I plan on stealing at some point. Actually, I just want his nice lense.... he has a Canon 70-200 with a 2.8ft and IS *droolage*

*coughs* Back OT... I demand pictures! *pokes*


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice! I have a 100-300mm telephoto I use for anything I can't get close to. It is my droolage...but I can understand your position...my 10 year old wants mine. LOL 

Check out my gallery here and .....
http://dragonphenx.deviantart.com/gallery/
I have photos of my grandratties in both places!


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

ohhh my goodness. your remy and my remy look identical. down to the markings on his belly. that's so crazy!! what a cutieeeee


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Remy is awesome at posing! 

Love the first pic


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

What a nice, big boy! One day, I'll have one of those too...instead of hyper, racing, speeding girls.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

AAAHHHH! what a beautiful boy! His coat looks so healthy and huggable!


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

omg...*faints*
that first picture of your remy looks like he is smilin'

no wonder his name is remy. he is fat and plump liek remy. get it, i mean remy likes eating food as much as cooking in the ratatouli movie i guess. youv'e a wonderful not hyper, sitting still, cute, good, angel. *wel... all rats are angels...livin' angels and past away angels*

your baby is so cute.
where do you live, for i am going to steal it mwahahahaha


----------

